
Ask HN: What should I do if I found my self a target for a hacker? - syntex
What should I do if I found my self a target for a hacker who specifically targets me for about a month? I am looking for a checklist, so I am sure that I didn&#x27;t miss anything important.
Basically, I would like something more than just advice about changing all passwords to more secure.
======
tebugst
How is he targeting you? Is your system pawned ?

1\. First format your system and install any antivirus software ( assuming you
on windows ).

2\. Reset factory settings on mobile

3\. Get new mobile number if it is easy

4\. Change password of all accounts.

5\. Enable 2 factor authentication whenever possible. This will help you for
sure. Keep backup codes somewhere safe(may be flash drive or print them). In
case u lose access to your phone/number those will come handy.( Don't delete
accounts suddenly. Just Change passwords and enable 2 factor authentication )
So no one can impersonate you easily and you will come to know if anybody has
accessed your account.)

6\. Don't click on any link in web foolishly. If there is any link just hover
your mouse on it, it will show you address in bottom. If address looks
suspicious, don't open link.

7\. Don't click on any link in your email. When you get any email alway check
from what email address it came before clicking on link.

8\. Don't log in important accounts on public cafes, library computers etc.
Access them from your system only.

9\. Also look for hardware keylogger device if you too paranoid

These points are not 100 % full proof. But none the less they will help you
for sure. Remember hacking is not magic. You can not be hacked suddenly from
nowhere. Always be vigilant.

------
joshbaptiste

      Huh? 
      targeting your home PC?
      targeting your identity?
      targeting your online servers?

------
raquo
\- Remove your most precious info from online accounts (e.g. everything in the
real world, such as your physical address). Use PO boxes / mail forwarding /
etc. for that

\- Create a new, anonymous email account and use that for accounts that you
care about to minimize the chance of successful social engineering attacks

\- Depending on how serious this is and how much the hacker knows, consider
warning your friends and maybe even colleagues about the situation

\- Obviously don't have anything visible to friends-of-friends or to the
public on facebook, remove your public photos especially those that can be
photoshopped into a fake id, etc.

I'm not an expert in this, just some ideas.

~~~
goblins
Not an expert but I have different email addresses for different thing,
currently about 20 email addresses with different providers. I manage them
with a password manager which I obviously recommend for your passwords.

This means the if say my social media account got compromised (not that I have
a social media presence) then they can't use that email to compromise my
banking or other types of accounts. I also have a number of "spam" email
addresses for sign ups.

